# Haha Goofy things my Kitten Does



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Oliver my 7 month persian boy goes bonkers for treats. I throw a WildSide Salmon and he runs and he goes on his hind legs stands up lifts the treat up with two front paws and stuffs it in his mouth.

I even saw him stand up and do a hop off the ground on two hind legs while stuffing the treat in his mouth with two front paws with the treat sandwiched between his paws.

I have been trying to get video for the last 20 min no go...Maybe tomorrow.

So funny because he has the biggest squirrel tail ever, now hes eating like a squirrel

Is this unusual or do a lot of cats do this? I also call him Pancake because he lies down on his stomach with his 2 hind legs sticking straight out behind him


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Cats have a never-ending capacity to entertain us. 
I laugh at mine every day. 
Yes, let's see a video!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, he's just storing treats in his cheeks for winter! :lol:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's not quite the same but Neelix cat is a little piggie. When I put down my plate for them to clean after I'm done (I only leave things they can safely eat). He stuffs as much into his mouth as he can possibly fit so Book doesn't get any. Then he goes into the bathtub (hidden behind the shower curtain) and spits it all out so he can eat it in peace.

Book has never figured it out. He just licks the plate clean and goes back to sleep while little piggie cat is eating all the leftovers, hidden in the bathtub.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Haha. Kiki is exactly the same with the laying and treat eating. Makes me laugh every time


----------

